# Saltwater dip & ich



## JNB (Apr 19, 2011)

One of my fish has/had ich and as part of treating the tank I gave the fish a 40 min bath in 5 Tsp salt per gallon water. A few hours later he still has the white spots on him. Is this to be expected for a while or did the dip not work?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Do you have a QT tank that you did this in? If so, just dose copper. That will take care of it. Or a few others here for you. Malachite Green, Formalin adn Copper Safe. Those are pretty much the big boys for Ich. But don't put them into your DT.


----------

